# Last winters bee yard photo



## DC Bees (Sep 24, 2009)

What a difference from last years winter.The first photo was taken one year ago January 6 2012 and the second was the end of December 2012.
http://i1092.photobucket.com/albums/i418/DCBees/DSC01921.jpg
http://i1092.photobucket.com/albums/i418/DCBees/DSC02122.jpg


----------

